# The Good One



## blue fox (Mar 13, 2016)

Anyone used this unit called the "good one"?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2016)

What is it?

Al


----------



## blue fox (Mar 13, 2016)

It's a BBQ smoker/grill. Highly regarded by AmazingRib.


----------



## cuebiz (Mar 13, 2016)

The Good One is definitely a top shelf smoker-grill. I have "The Marshall". This thing produces quality products, and is very easy to control temps. I would definitely buy again. AMERICAN MADE in northern Missouri. I've smoked "literally" a couple hundred # of pork butts, many many

racks of ribs, 8-10 holiday turkeys, meatloaves and fatties, rabbits for a friend, and many apps. I bought mine in Sept. 2015 and have used it all winter, in all sorts of weather in WI. Dave


----------



## cuebiz (Mar 13, 2016)

I forgot to mention that I cold smoked some cheese, using an Amazen tube smoke generator.


----------



## blue fox (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm in central California where can I look and perhaps buy one. Any information would look be most helpful.


----------



## cuebiz (Mar 14, 2016)

I bought mine through Firecraft.com. Great outfit to deal with.


----------



## blue fox (Apr 17, 2016)

Okay unable to buy The Good One here locally. Can anyone tell me what other unit that is similar to the Good One.


----------



## jasper7 (Apr 17, 2016)

Good ones are kind of unique in their design as far as I know they are the only one with that layout.   I've had my eye on one for a while, but the shipping has always been an issue for sure.


----------



## blue fox (Apr 17, 2016)

Seems they had a good price at Firecraft but they really jump the price.


----------

